# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  SR Healthtech ED on their Test ??

## pumacorp

For some strange reason I get ED on their test doing trt doses ..With other brands I dont have that issue ..
Anyone have issues with their Enanthate ??

----------


## Joemarine

I just got some but it will be a while before I use it. Did you recover after the cycle?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

